# Peru spots from the above



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

I just want to share some great videos to showcase different places in Peru...

This is Miraflores district in Lima...


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

This is Barranco district in Lima...


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

This is Chorrillos district in Lima...


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

This video is about downtown Trujillo, an important city in the north of Peru. You will also see other places near Trujillo like Huanchaco beach, Las Delicias beach, Chan Chan city ruins and other spots...


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

This one is about downtown Lima, the capital of Peru...


----------



## Nicochu (Oct 17, 2020)

Tremendas filmaciones en 4K , realmente valió la pena mirarme todos los videos , con una calidad excelente y música acorde a este tipo de videos (osea nada de música electrónica disonante) y sin muchos efectos visuales , estos videos son excelentes y ese canal se a ganado un nuevo suscriptor 😎 !


----------

